# Call of Duty WW2: Befehlsaufträge zählen teils nicht...



## Herbboy (9. November 2017)

*Call of Duty WW2: Befehlsaufträge zählen teils nicht...*

Ich hab CoD WW2 für die Xbox und ein Problem: diese Befehle, die man als Auftrag aktivieren kann, zählen scheinbar teils nicht. zB "10 Bajonett-Kills mit Infantriedivision": ich habe mehrere Partien gemacht, definitiv auch den ein oder anderen Bajonett-Kill UND als Division "Infanterie" aktiv, aber der Zähler bleibt bei 0. Es kann auch nicht sein, dass es 10 in EINER Partie sein müssen, sonst wäre da kein Zähler 0/10, sondern 0/1. Zudem wären 10 Bajonettkills in nur EINER Partie für einen Standardauftrag auch echt mehr als nur schwer... 

Auch bei einer der "größeren" Wochenbefehle stimmt was nicht: ich soll 25 Partien mit einem "Ziel" wählen, u.a. wird auch Herrschaft dabei aufgeführt. Ich habe dann abends nur Herrschaft gespielt, auch viele Partien gewonnen - aber die Statistik bleibt bei 0/25...

Ist das Problem bekannt?


Dann noch kurz zum Hauptquartier: als Nebenmission soll man einen Spieler empfehlen - aber es sind nie andere Spieler da ^^  Und nu?


----------



## BenxZU (10. November 2017)

Habe das Problem auch auf dem Pc, muss alle 9 Standort Spielmodi gewinnen was ich schon habe aber nur 8 von 9 angeblich habe. Also dachte ich mir Mh vllt irgendeiner nicht gezählt und gestern nochmal ALLE gespielt bis alle 9 nochmal gewonnen habe, aber immer noch 8 von 9  nervt ziemlich. Ein Freund hat gestern mit gespielt und haben dabei rausgefunden das es an den Modi Herrschaft liegt der definitiv nicht zählt .


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2017)

BenxZU schrieb:


> Habe das Problem auch auf dem Pc, muss alle 9 Standort Spielmodi gewinnen was ich schon habe aber nur 8 von 9 angeblich habe. Also dachte ich mir Mh vllt irgendeiner nicht gezählt und gestern nochmal ALLE gespielt bis alle 9 nochmal gewonnen habe, aber immer noch 8 von 9  nervt ziemlich. Ein Freund hat gestern mit gespielt und haben dabei rausgefunden das es an den Modi Herrschaft liegt der definitiv nicht zählt .


  Das wäre echt ärgerlich, vlt. zählt der Modus "nie", denn die Sache mit den 25 Partien: da hab ich auch bisher nur Herrschaft ausprobiert. 

Heute ist für Konsolen ein neuer Patch rausgekommen, vlt. fixt der das ja....


----------



## BenxZU (13. November 2017)

Ja aber ich brauche ein fix für PC :/ und der soll wohl noch einige Zeit dauern....


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2017)

Also, ich habe inzwischen ein paar Dinge herausgefunden, die mit den Befehlen zusammenhängen. Zb 10 Abschüsse als Scharfschütze oder 10 Abschüsse mit Schrotflinten-Brandmunition schien nicht korrekt zu funktionieren. Nun weiß ich aber, dass die Scharfschützenabschüsse nur gelten, wenn man beim Zielen die Luft anhält. Und die Brandmunitions-Kill zählen nur, wenn der Gegner WEGEN des Feuers stirbt, nicht wenn schon der Schuss den Tod verursacht

Was aber immer noch nicht klappt, oder ich habe es nicht verstanden, was gemeint ist: 10 Bajonett-Kills in der Infanteriedivision. Ich HABE als Division Infanterie, ich töte Gegner DEFINITIV mit dem Bajonett, aber der Zähler bewegt sich kein Stück... ^^


Und noch was anderes: bei mir ist seit kurz nach dem Release keine Sau im Hauptquartier. Laut News sollte das seit gestern gelöst sein, aber bei mir ist immer noch keine im HQ - was kann da los sein? Spiele wie gesagt auf der Xbox.


----------

